

History of Gun Control - aj_icracked
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/09/the-secret-history-of-guns/308608/1/

======
rdl
Interesting parallels to drug prohibition -- also largely promoted (initially)
on overtly racist grounds (keeping blacks/mexicans/chinamen with their evil
cocaine/marijuana/heroin away from white women/children). Then, additional
justifications from public health or public safety grounds, which largely
stand on their own as arguments today. (I'm willing to accept that many guns
and many drugs might have worse consequences than if they were never invented)
And leaky prohibition today, where the majority of problems are caused by the
illegal drugs or illegal guns, but some problems caused by legal guns and
legal drugs too.

Maybe it's just that each is a powerful technology.

Maybe the next powerful technologies will be 3d printers, drones, desktop
chemical synthesis, cryptography, and the Internet.

